# Littlewoods Previously Family Album



## Violet Rose (6 Jul 2007)

Does anyone else shop with Family Album now Littlewoods.  As of 01/07/07 they are now littlewoods and each member would have received a new account number.  I didnt.  I have been trying to ring them but i keep getting this automated machine "due to the high volume of calls we are unable to take your call" 
So I e-mailed them for my new account number - I received back an e-mail asking me for my new account number so that they could answer my query - but that is my enquiry - I dont have my new account number - 

Anyone had similar experience -


----------



## gipimann (6 Jul 2007)

I got several letters in the weeks leading up to the transfer of name - 6 weeks to go, 4 weeks to go, etc etc.

I got my account information last week before the actual changeover date.


----------



## edel72 (10 Jul 2007)

Have had ongoing issues with family albim/littlewoods since feb this year.All started with reporting to them that a carpet claener I had bought from them had developed a fault.Was told that I would be given a replacement  but as it was dearer would have to pay the difference which was okay by me.I was told to contct their returns dept when I received the new cleaner so that they could get their courier to collect the old one as it would be too expensive to return via An Post.got the new cleaner and still waitng for the old one to be collected.Despite numerous emails,phone calls (by me) and even registered letters it is still here.The box is huge so the only place I can store it is in the hall.Not funny in a small house with 3 small kids.Anyway I got sick of waiting so yesterday I researched on the internet as to wher Famac their crrier wa in Ireland.I got a number in the nirth and rang it .The lady informed me that famac had been out of businesss for over a year and that they Home Delivery Group had taken over.She had no record of littlewoods ever contacting me ,Well they had being emailing Famac a company that no longer exists.And she stated that littlewoods would have been aware of this. So I rang littlewoods back and gave them the info.If I was still relying on them they would still be emailing Famac .It seems that littlewoods abhor human contact in case they would have to do their job right.Now waiting to see if they do fax the carriers.


----------



## berflan (2 Feb 2008)

edel72 said:


> Have had ongoing issues with family albim/littlewoods since feb this year.All started with reporting to them that a carpet claener I had bought from them had developed a fault.Was told that I would be given a replacement  but as it was dearer would have to pay the difference which was okay by me.I was told to contct their returns dept when I received the new cleaner so that they could get their courier to collect the old one as it would be too expensive to return via An Post.got the new cleaner and still waitng for the old one to be collected.Despite numerous emails,phone calls (by me) and even registered letters it is still here.The box is huge so the only place I can store it is in the hall.Not funny in a small house with 3 small kids.Anyway I got sick of waiting so yesterday I researched on the internet as to wher Famac their crrier wa in Ireland.I got a number in the nirth and rang it .The lady informed me that famac had been out of businesss for over a year and that they Home Delivery Group had taken over.She had no record of littlewoods ever contacting me ,Well they had being emailing Famac a company that no longer exists.And she stated that littlewoods would have been aware of this. So I rang littlewoods back and gave them the info.If I was still relying on them they would still be emailing Famac .It seems that littlewoods abhor human contact in case they would have to do their job right.Now waiting to see if they do fax the carriers.


To edel72  Do you still have the carpet cleaner?  Am going through same problem myself right now.  See my new posting today titled Littlewoods


----------



## Banking2006 (3 Feb 2008)

I am sorry to break up the party! Very simply, i would bring them to the Small Claims Court immediately (given the delays and run-a-round you both appear to be getting). Check their website for registered company name/ address on bottom of home page and then make claim online at www.courts.ie 

I am not a legal eagle, but PM me if you need assistance or are confused about what to do. It will cost you 9 euro and save you so much stress! You'll end up with a cheque in the post within 1 month I would expect..


----------



## ci1 (4 Feb 2008)

I do think that Banking2006 has the right idea.

I ordered a dress from them which was due to be with me by the 14th December, it was a dress that I wanted to wear over Xmas and by the time beginning of January came I still didn't have it.

I have called numerous times and sent emails to try and cancel the dress and cannot get a reply.  The dress is on my bill despite not receiving it yet and I know they're gonna start hounding me for payment.

Not a very well run place by all accounts.


----------



## Donegal1 (25 Jun 2008)

How do you get a credit accounts with Littlewoods?

I had a family album but not transferred - do you retain your credit limit?


----------

